# Have to make a choice on arrow selection for my Z7...



## theloghouser (Aug 16, 2002)

Give the Beman Realtree MFX a try for your bow the 340 will weigh in at about 455 gr. these are one TOUGH arrow, less money, and any of the slim shafts DO give deeper penetration. Only an opinion


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Not interested in any other choices on arrows. It's only the GT's vs. the FMJ's.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Anybody else?


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Bump for more input.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Did I post this in the wrong section? No help???


----------



## cropdustersteve (May 1, 2009)

I'm partial to GT and Victory so I'd have to lean toward the GT's. How heavy are the Eastons?


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

GT's are 375gr and the FMJ's are 487gr.


----------



## cropdustersteve (May 1, 2009)

I was pretty sure the GT's were quite a bit lighter.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

cropdustersteve said:


> I was pretty sure the GT's were quite a bit lighter.


Both arrows were weighed so the weights are accurate.


----------



## cropdustersteve (May 1, 2009)

Only reason I would choose the GT's is because I lean toward the lighter arrows.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

*arrows*

GT..won't bend like the fmj...a little cheaper and a good all around arrow..used them for hunting and 3ds..like them alot but that me..


----------



## whitemarlin (Oct 27, 2007)

henro the GT's are most likely underspined for your setup and the FMJ's would be a better fit, try some fixed blade broadheads and see what shoot better. If you wanted to stay with the GT's you most likely need the 7595's :darkbeer:


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

I figured that the GT's were underspined as I had them from my DXT at 70lbs. 

I shot thru the chrono today and got some numbers. I also weighed the arrows myself today to see what the numbers were and they were off a little bit not a ton. The GT's weigh 379.6gr and shot 314fps which makes 83.13ft/lbs of Kinetic Energy at 74lbs and 29" draw with the loop, g5 meta peep 3/16" and monkey tails(top cable one had half the tail break off no big deal). The FMJ's weigh 470.7gr and shot 274fps which makes 78.49ft/lbs of KE.


----------



## Ogredude43 (Jun 11, 2006)

Henro,
Your calculations for KE are accurate at whatever distance your chrono is from the bow but the heavier arrow will keep its momentum or plainly said lose less kinetic energy at a distance.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Ogredude43 said:


> Henro,
> Your calculations for KE are accurate at whatever distance your chrono is from the bow but the heavier arrow will keep its momentum or plainly said lose less kinetic energy at a distance.


Why or how does that happen? Is there a calculation or chart to show that?


----------



## special (Apr 6, 2009)

I dont like FMJ's..
They breakup inside(beneath the alloy)where you cant see it...Id go the GT's myself:wink:

I was shooting GT 75/95's and other 340's at 70lb/30" draw..I bought some Easton Powerflight 300's very cheap and gave them a try..
After an initial sight adjustment they fly waaaay better and are much flatter shooting than any of my other hunting shafts...Great value for $$$

I think 55/75 or 340's is a bit too weak for you setup unless you have a very short draw.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Anybody else? Think I'm going to order some more FMJ's if I can get some more info about the whole momentum thing down range. It's not news to me but I'd like to here some solid proof about it. I do like how they are quieter on the shot.


----------



## alaskamagnet (Jul 30, 2009)

Basically the heavier the object the harder it will hit. Imagine getting hit by a tennis ball or a baseball that weighs twice as much. Which will hurt more? Though I would like to see a chart based on speed versus weight myself. If an arrow flies 30ft/sec faster and is lighter will it penetrate more than an arrow weighing 100grns more? I do think most people would say the heavier arrow but I would like to see an example also.


----------



## Mathews Z7 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Gold Tips*

The gold tips i like better and have had eastons and they are junk they are to flimsy for me and would take the gold tips anyday


----------

